
Show HN: ts-prune – Find unused exports in a TypeScript project - lunarcave
https://github.com/nadeesha/ts-prune
======
yboris
Ran against our production code, in under 1 minute the script finished and
found 13 unused exports. I call that a success!

It also found a few false positives (module.ts files which are used in _app-
rounting.module_ ) but that's an easy thing to check.

Excellent project!

~~~
lunarcave
Thank you! Glad you found it useful.

